# Brooklyn To Manhattan



## Yelkcub (Aug 18, 2009)

Cab ride? Can't remember how far/much it was when I did it last.

I'm in NY 9-14 September and am staying in Brooklyn on the 12 and 13th for a mates Wedding. Would I be better to stay in Manhattan for the first couple of days if I mainly wanted to be there or is it short enough to come in and out from Brooklyn?

Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## Pip (Aug 18, 2009)

Staying in Manhattan will be much more expensive. 
It depends where in Brooklyn and where in Manhattan, but it's definitely doable. Union Square to Greenpoint is about $10-$15 in a cab IIRC. A few stops on the subway. Not a problem at all.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 18, 2009)

If you're anywhere near a station, i'd definitely prefer the subway over a cab. The subway is quick and comes frequently, and you don't have to worry about traffic on the bridges or in the tunnels.

Last time i stayed in Brooklyn, it was over in Park Slope, and getting into Union Square in Manhattan from the 7th Avenue (B-Q line) stop in Brooklyn took about 20 minutes. Very civilized way to travel. 

If you're somewhere even closer in, like Williamsburg or Greenpoint, it's even quicker, although a mate of mine who lives on the L line says that sometimes the morning trains into Manhattan are so crowded by the time they get to the last few Brooklyn stops that not everyone can fit on the train, and some people end up getting left behind to wait for the next one.


----------



## Pip (Aug 18, 2009)

mhendo said:


> If you're anywhere near a station, i'd definitely prefer the subway over a cab. The subway is quick and comes frequently, and you don't have to worry about traffic on the bridges or in the tunnels.
> 
> Last time i stayed in Brooklyn, it was over in Park Slope, and getting into Union Square in Manhattan from the 7th Avenue (B-Q line) stop in Brooklyn took about 20 minutes. Very civilized way to travel.
> 
> If you're somewhere even closer in, like Williamsburg or Greenpoint, it's even quicker, although a mate of mine who lives on the L line says that sometimes the morning trains into Manhattan are so crowded by the time they get to the last few Brooklyn stops that not everyone can fit on the train, and some people end up getting left behind to wait for the next one.



No different to the tube then. Plus if you get the subway in the morning you can hum Native New Yorker to yourself 
Where are you staying Yelkie?


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> No different to the tube then. Plus if you get the subway in the morning you can hum Native New Yorker to yourself
> Where are you staying Yelkie?



Just trying to remember - it's a Marriot Courtyard thingy they've reserved rooms for all the wedding guests at.....


----------



## mhendo (Aug 18, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Just trying to remember - it's a Marriot Courtyard thingy they've reserved rooms for all the wedding guests at.....


As far as i can tell from a Google search, and from Marriott's own website, the only Courtyard Marriott in Brooklyn is the one way out by JFK airport. You don't want to be out there, if you can help it. There's nothing happening, and getting into Manhattan will be quite a hike.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 18, 2009)

I may be giving duff info here. He lives in Brooklyn but he might me getting married in Queens so it might be a Marriot there. Will have to check the invite tonight


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ewrml-courtyard-lyndhurst-meadowlands/

It's in New Jersey!


----------



## Pip (Aug 18, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ewrml-courtyard-lyndhurst-meadowlands/
> 
> It's in New Jersey!



Fucking hell!
Any way you can stay there a night and shell out on staying somewhere a bit... better  for the rest of the time?


----------



## D (Aug 18, 2009)

bleh! Do not stay at the Meadowlands.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 18, 2009)

I used to have relatives in Greenpoint, and while it is nice to save a load of cash on hotels and what not, a couple of nights in Manhattan would be good - waking up early and wandering round watching the city get going, and going for breakfast, is a really nice experience IMO.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 18, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ewrml-courtyard-lyndhurst-meadowlands/
> 
> It's in New Jersey!


Yeah, if you really want to spend some quality time in Manhattan, try not to stay at the Meadowlands. If you're going to stay in New Jersey, get a place right across the river in Hoboken or something, so you can just jump on a New Jersey PATH train to get into Manhattan.

Even better would be to get a place in Manhattan itself or, if you want to save some money, across the East River in Brooklyn.

Your friend is extremely cruel, bringing you all the way to the doorstep of New York City, and then putting you up in the wasteland of the Meadowlands.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Fucking hell!
> Any way you can stay there a night and shell out on staying somewhere a bit... better  for the rest of the time?



Yeah, I reckon so. Weddings on the 12th - he's got a boozing session so everyone gets to know each other on the 10th - the rest of the time's my own


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2009)

Phew, his drinks on the 10th are in Tribeca (bar called Ward III if anyone knows it?), so I only need to be in New Jersey on the 12/13th.


----------

